# Ipod touch et App égaliseurs



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

Une question toute simple, existe-t-il une application pour iphone/ipod touch qui permet d'avoir un égaliseur?


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2008)

Dans les reglages de l'iPOD Touch, rubrique Musique, il y a un egaliseur (mais uniquement avec des préréglages types: Amplificateur vocal, réducteur d'aigus, réducteur de basses, etc...)


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2008)

En effet, comme sur tout les ipod, mais je cherche une application (jailbreak ou pas) permettant d'établir ses propres égaliseurs afin que ceci soit vraiment efficace.


----------

